# Fishing Report 05/26/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have to work the late hours the rest of the week so I had a couple hours to do some fishing user Storm Lures caught and released 5 schoolie Stripers biggest being 18" I will be back for more tomorrow.


----------

